# Audacious pensioner prepares to embark on 2,500 mile tour of Britain in a donated tuk tuk



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2016)

A plucky 76-year-old fund-raiser is preparing for a 2,500 mile trundle around the UK in a donated tuk tuk – top speed... 40mph.

Steve Gibbs, from Little Hill, Wigston, will set off on Monday on the back of the small motorised cart laden with a few basic supplies to get him through the journey.

The retired engineer is aiming to complete the tour of Britain in 21 days – grinding out a maximum of 120 miles-a-day – visiting the four cardinal points of Britain visiting the most southerly at Lizard Point, the most westerly at Ardnamurchan Point, the most northerly at Dunnet Head and the most easterly at Lowestoft Ness.

He's also thrown in Land's End and John O'Groats to round off the tour.

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/P...tour-Britain/story-29356219-detail/story.html

Good luck to him!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2016)

Me & my mates did 2600mile in 10 days. Inc Outer Hebs,JoG, full loop of Ireland, Wales & home.On Motorbike all in UK      Good luck to him


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2016)

Would love to see photos of tuk tuk in remote beautiful places in Scotland. I was a marshal on Hebridean Challenge a few years ago, so have a photo of a pair of racers approaching lighthouse at northern tip of Outer Hebrides, one on bike, the other on a scooter. Scooters are surprisingly useful in adventure racing. Also, one of my friends was a navigator / supporter in Jo Brand's walk across northern England for Sport Relief and used his faithful scooter.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Would love to see photos of tuk tuk in remote beautiful places in Scotland. I was a marshal on Hebridean Challenge a few years ago, so have a photo of a pair of racers approaching lighthouse at northern tip of Outer Hebrides, one on bike, the other on a scooter. Scooters are surprisingly useful in adventure racing. Also, one of my friends was a navigator / supporter in Jo Brand's walk across northern England for Sport Relief and used his faithful scooter.


I have been to that lighthouse two times on Motorbike. It is magical how -Tall-The Brickwork-Powerful sea & imagining if you were coming from Usa & travelling down East coast in a boat.   The fellas who built that want a pat on the back.  If you fell in the water on a calm day ??


----------

